# Partner Visa with Hepatitis B



## Everlongdrummer (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi - me and my Vietnamese girlfriend sent out partner (defacto) visa application a few months ago and waiting for officer to be assigned. 

My g/f has just realised that she tested positibe for Hep B when she first applied for her student visa 4-5 years ago. She has no smptoms and her student visa was obviously successfull. 

We are very worried about the implications. Should we go ahead and do the medical exams as if we don't know anything?

I have read on the Immi site that Hep B is only an issue for pregnant women and people in the medical industry.


----------



## Paulie79 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi

My partner has Hep B too!

Just declare it and you will be fine.

If you try to hide it from DIAC it could cause issues.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Everlongdrummer (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie79 said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner has Hep B too!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul mate.

How did you declare it? I don't remember any option in the forms. Is there a option to declare it during health checks?

Also FYI our application got recieved 9 Dec, just didn't bother to tell us.


----------



## Paulie79 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey mate

It's on the health forms.

Cool about your application!

We have complained and could have a CO as early as next week!

Take care and keep me updated.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Everlongdrummer (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone else had any dramas regarding family visa's and Hep B? I did do a search and notice one guy who go refused due to Hep B but that was for a different visa.


----------



## turpsss (Aug 5, 2012)

Everlongdrummer said:


> Hi - me and my Vietnamese girlfriend sent out partner (defacto) visa application a few months ago and waiting for officer to be assigned.
> 
> My g/f has just realised that she tested positibe for Hep B when she first applied for her student visa 4-5 years ago. She has no smptoms and her student visa was obviously successfull.
> 
> ...


Hi did you it ? If so was it ok to just do it via normal process of a partner visa ??


----------



## Everlongdrummer (Nov 22, 2010)

turpsss said:


> Hi did you it ? If so was it ok to just do it via normal process of a partner visa ??


Hi turpsss,

I am happy to report she got her visa Oct last year.

The basic process went as normal. When she was asked to do the health check (6 months after application) they picked up on the Hep B and asked for more tests. We then went to a local GP and got a whole bunch of blood tests, specialist tests, liver ultrasound etc, so Medicare can find the severity of the Hepatitis.

We found that she was Hep B + active, however was in a dormant phase and not affecting the liver. This means she did not require any treatment (yet) and the visa was successful.

When I said "yet" - I mean that soon she will need treatment for the hepatitis, which will now be paid for by the government, so I guess as long as the person is not currently being treated for Hep B at the time of visa application, they will have a good chance of success.

Hope that helps.


----------



## turpsss (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks mate thats awesome news Did you do the application yourself and just a normal partner visa


----------

